# pvc pipe gutters how to secure??



## wantboost (Nov 1, 2011)

I wanted to use pvc pipe split in half length wise as gutters on my over hang. But how can I secure the piping?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Get some gutter half round brackets.

How are you planning to split the PVC?


----------



## wantboost (Nov 1, 2011)

I was thinking table saw or get hardware store to cut it??


----------



## wantboost (Nov 1, 2011)

I just found these products http://www.rona.ca/webapp/wcs/store...searchKey=RonaEN&content=&keywords=pvc+gutter


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My first question is why?
Way more work then it's worth.
What's wrong with seamless gutters?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My first question is why?
Way more work then it's worth.
Just trying to clean up the statically charged chips after cutting will be a challenge.
How do you plan on adding down spouts?
No store I've ever heard of is going to be cutting these for you.
Cutting PVC is going to dull and gum up that blade.
Even 4" PVC would make for a narrow gutter.
What's wrong with seamless gutters?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

While the plastic gutters are nice for DIY type applications, seamless will work much better and shouldn't be much more. 

Call a good gutter company and have them do it. There are certain projects, gutters being a great example, where it is better to just pay someone to do it that does it everyday.


----------



## Eskie (Aug 12, 2014)

Neat idea...I have actually thought of this but everyone is right. There are too many complications to deal with when you can just do seamless gutters.


----------

